# fLORASTOR- WHERE DO YOU BUY THIS?



## jerry (Jun 26, 2007)

wHERE CAN YOU BUY THIS?? ONLINE??? OR DRUG STORE/??? ANYONE TRY gASTOP BY nEWLIFE???


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Jerry,I just ordered Florstor from NewtonTimmerman pharmacy www.newtimrx.com. I hsven't received it yet. Yes, I have just started GasStop and it acutally works, better than Beano. Still have the bloating, but not the full feeling.


----------



## beth07 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you mean gas stop by renewlife?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I bought mine from organicpharmacy. Good rates for international buyers and prompt service.Bill Lopez recommended americarx, which seems to be the cheapest and offers bulk discounts. If I re-order florastor, and at this stage it does not seem likely but who knows, I will order from them.http://www.americarx.com/SearchProducts.as...hText=florastor


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

I buy Florastor at the local Walgreen's drug store. I call their pharmacy, a head of time, and they order it for me. Usually they have it in for me the next business day. I pick it up at their pharmacy window, the same way I would a prescription.


----------



## lele (Aug 4, 2005)

jerry said:


> wHERE CAN YOU BUY THIS?? ONLINE??? OR DRUG STORE/??? ANYONE TRY gASTOP BY nEWLIFE???


Like Jan Ellen I also ordered it at Walgreen's. It was very easy and it was ready to pick up the next day. I was afraid of ordering online and having it arrive by mail where it might sit in my hot mailbox for hours while I'm at work. This stuff is supposed to be stored at no higher than 77 degrees fahrenheit. It cost $43.50 +tax at Walgreen's for a bottle of 50 pills. I'm trying this for the first time so hopefully it will help. If it does it'll be worth the expense.


----------



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

I find that acidopholis works just as good as florastor, and is alot cheaper, and you can get it anywhere. Hope this is helpfull???


----------

